# Cleaning a Stainless Grill - need advice!



## jkath (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello to my dear friends! yes, I'm still on haiatus, but need help from you!

We just bought a new toy and need advice on cleaning it. It's a Jenn-Air Stainless Gas Grill. I'm not sure exactly what the best cleaning method for the grates & outside are yet, but was hoping one of you had more experience with it.






Thanks!
PS - miss you all so much, but I'll be back very soon!


----------



## GB (Jun 28, 2006)

JKATH!!!!! It is so good to see you!!!! I can't wait till you are back here again.

That is a cool looking grill. I am not sure about cleaning it though. I bet there were directions that probably tell you how to do that. As for the grates inside, get yourself a wire grill brush. Get the cheapest one you can get. No need to spend $$$ on it as it will only last one season anyway. Use the brush before and after every time you use the grill. Make sure the grates are nice and hot when you scrub them too. That will help.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi, jkath!

Hope all is well with you guys.  Looking forward to when you are back more often.

I use windex and papertowels to clean SS surfaces.

To clean the grates, turn on all the burners to high, close the lid and let it crank for 10-15 minutes.  It will clean like the self-cleaning function on your oven.  Then just open it up and brush off the ashes.  If the grates are SS, they will discolor but will be clean.


----------



## Alix (Jun 28, 2006)

What GB said. Just oil the grill before you start and then let it season naturally. If you don't like the "seasoning" thing, I have heard folks use Easy Off on their grills.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 28, 2006)

What ever you do, DO NOT USE ABRASIVES on the stainless steel.  Stainless will be scratched by abrasives and scratches will make your brand spankin new grill look like heck in short order. There are stainless steel cleaners available commercially.  My favorite is Cerama Bryte (http://www.ceramabryte.com/productListing.asp?SID=53CF1B5706264528918D057BF6C8DBF9&CategoryID=36).

Also see:

http://housekeeping.about.com/od/ideasbysurface/bb/bybsteelcleaner.htm

This will give you some tips and hints on cleaning and maintaining stainless steel surfaces.

I'm envious.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jun 28, 2006)

if the grates are porcelin (most are) you can throw em in the dishwasher.


----------



## Mark Webster (Jun 28, 2006)

*Restaurant Supply Company*

I would definately search around for a good restaurant supply store. Cleaning agents that we use in our restaurant cannot really be found at other places. If you spent the money on a Jenn-Air spend the money on the right equipment.
Chef Mark


----------



## jkath (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW! Thanks all!!
I've not yet seen the ceramabryte - will look into that one, and Mark, I think you're right - a restaurant supply place would no doubt have the best products!
(ps - Mugsy - they're stainless too)

I miss all you guys, but I'll be back and kickin next week


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2006)

The easiest method I know is still to place a bowl of amonia into a large plastic bag along with the grates.  Close the bag and seal with string, or whatever.  Leave overnight.  Next day, untie the bag, remove the grates, wipe off with a damp paper towel.  Your grates will look like new, without a lot of elbow-grease.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Jun 29, 2006)

ammonia?
Does the odor knock you over when you open the bag?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> ammonia?
> Does the odor knock you over when you open the bag?


 
It's summertime.  You just do it outside.  But really, it's not that bad and well worth it.


----------



## kiteruss (Aug 14, 2006)

For the grilling surface, please be sure your wire brush has either brass or stainless steel bristles. 

For the outside of the grill, I suggest cleaning first with an organic degreaser (like one of the many orange-oil-based cleaners) followed by your favorite stainless steel polish. I have not yet found a stainless steel polish that cuts through grease and soot very well.

Russ


----------



## vagriller (Aug 14, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> The easiest method I know is still to place a bowl of amonia into a large plastic bag along with the grates.  Close the bag and seal with string, or whatever.  Leave overnight.  Next day, untie the bag, remove the grates, wipe off with a damp paper towel.  Your grates will look like new, without a lot of elbow-grease.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



A chef once said that it's best to clean cooking surfaces with something compatible with food, like lemon juice. He used a 50/50 solution of lemon juice and water to clean his grill (it was a Japanese steakhouse grill though). Just a thought.


----------

